# The Carboy Barrel?



## BobF (May 12, 2010)

A $160 carboy cover? Is this guy *serious*?


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2010)

What are you referring to?


----------



## BobF (May 12, 2010)

Tom said:


> What are you referring to?


 
The banner ads I've been seeing here the last few days ...

http://www.vintnerinnovations.com/


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 12, 2010)

Wow that's a lot. I'd rather look at my wines.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 12, 2010)

i saw those, as well.
Can't see buying one but i did discover it on StumbleUpon. Heck 150 bux is 2 wine kits and maybe some chemicals. LOL.


----------



## midwestwine (May 12, 2010)

For that price u can just spend a little more ($225) and get a real barrel


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2010)

Midwest, that is exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 12, 2010)

I guess for the right person, it woud work. It sounds expensive, but he's certainly not gouging anyone. By the time he pays for materials, labor, advertising, overhead, etc. he's probably not making much, and unless he's selling thousands upon thousands, he has to have a bigger mark-up in there to make it worth his time. 

Although I don't think I'd have a need for his product, I do salute him for making an effort in a crappy economy. According to his website, he's targeting the US market; and being that it's made in the US, it's an effort to improve our economy and reduce the trade imbalance. 

People get so used to buying products that are made overseas by people making less than a $1 and hour, that when an honest hardworking local guy trys to carve out a little piece of the market, he gets laughed out of business. I'm just afraid we'll all be out of business soon. 

Now the point that you could buy a handcrafted real barrel for a bit more has some validity, but for the carboy maker not looking to get into barrels, his solution does fill a void.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 12, 2010)

That's true, plus if the SWMBO doesn't like the looks of the carboy...


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2010)

That is true, its not robbery, just a lot of money for something that isnt operational.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 12, 2010)

Wade E said:


> That is true, its not robbery, just a lot of money for something that isnt operational.



Hey.... that's what my wife says about me!


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2010)

LOL ! 
SWMBO says the same here with my hobbies (beer & winemaking). BUTT, she loves the WINE !!


----------



## BobF (May 13, 2010)

Wade E said:


> That is true, its not robbery, just a lot of money for something that isnt operational.


 
That was my point ...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 13, 2010)

It might be a good fit for the apartment dweller who's forced to ferment in.... say... the livingroom. Who knows.... the guy might even stain them to match your other furniture.


----------



## midwestwine (May 14, 2010)

What about this one 
http://www.youtube.com/user/WineDia...=CODT1sbh0KECFRTXnAodZA2FIQ#p/u/0/LvmuO_eP-jY


----------



## Drewster333 (May 14, 2010)

*Minnesotamaker is right!*



Minnesotamaker said:


> I guess for the right person, it woud work. It sounds expensive, but he's certainly not gouging anyone. By the time he pays for materials, labor, advertising, overhead, etc. he's probably not making much, and unless he's selling thousands upon thousands, he has to have a bigger mark-up in there to make it worth his time.
> 
> Although I don't think I'd have a need for his product, I do salute him for making an effort in a crappy economy. According to his website, he's targeting the US market; and being that it's made in the US, it's an effort to improve our economy and reduce the trade imbalance.
> 
> ...



Good looking out Minnasotamaker for a guy just like us who is adding something to our craft and hobby. I think it's a fantastic addition. I love making wine but have always hated the carboy look. People come over to see my "home winery" and are confused with the bottles of...????? "where's the barrels of wine?"...I even had someone ask if this is really a Meth Lab!...and my wife HATES the look.

I understand the concept and think it's genius. In fact I ordered two of them today. And yes he will finish them however you want. They may not be for everyone but for those who like the look of oak barrels but make wine in glass carboys, these are perfect. In my business I see people spend hundreds and even thousands of dollars on decorative items. 

In fact on this very site I see pictures of some of your wine making rooms that I know have costed several thousands to make them look impressive. Hey some people are happy with the $40.00 Walmart shelving to store their wine on and use a $5.00 sweatshirt from Goodwill to cover their carboys. Others spend a ton of money on custom built redwood bottel shelves.......and $160.00 on a beautiful hand made (in the USA) carboy cover. When I spoke to him he told me it takes about ten hours to make each one...plus material costs......not a rip-off in my eyes. 

Minnasotamaker is absolutely right......Don't beat the guy up. Ease up on the Carboy Barrel guy!


----------



## Mud (May 14, 2010)

Are they made of oak? In the pics it looks like pine with a dark stain but it's kind of hard to tell.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 14, 2010)

Drew, 
welcome to the forum. Would like to hear more about the wine you make and your ventures. this is a great forum.
I don't think anyone is beating up this guy for the barrels, but it was just sticker shock for a cover on the carboy. I admire the guy for his woodworking abilities and entrepreneurship. I think most wine makers enjoy looking at their wine each day as it ferments and clears. I for one use old t-shirts to cover mine. My carboys are in the basement and if I have guests coming over all the carboys are stripped naked before they arrive!
Take a look at our photo albums. I prefer to spend any extra money on more carboys and toys that can make my wine making experience even more enjoyable.


----------



## Daisy317 (May 14, 2010)

Wade E said:


> That is true, its not robbery, just a lot of money for something that isnt operational.



I thought of a use... Maybe if the room you ferment in gets too much light it could block some out? 

I'm lucky and have no natural light in my wine cave but I know a lot of people improvise with their space...

I wouldn't buy one only because every time I looked at it I would be thinking to myself... "you could have been 5 or 6 carboys"...


----------



## BettyJ (May 14, 2010)

I like it - great for atmosphere! Doubtful I would spend that kind of money, but it does serve a purpose of protection from light. Perhaps a designer type fabric blanket/ cover for my carboys that would have a hole for the airlock would be less expensive, but the barrels are cool


----------



## BobF (May 15, 2010)

BettyJ said:


> I like it - great for atmosphere! Doubtful I would spend that kind of money, but it does serve a purpose of protection from light. Perhaps a designer type fabric blanket/ cover for my carboys that would have a hole for the airlock would be less expensive, but the barrels are cool


 
I use the shirts from my tie & jacket in the office days


----------



## Green Mountains (May 16, 2010)

I like the IDEA but currently I have too many carboys (well not TOO many, there could never bee TOO many) to fit in my space as it is. Those covers would take up too much space and I'd lose at least 25 percent of my carboy potential.


----------

